# connexion automatique au réseau wifi?



## tib51 (16 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, depuis que je suis sous Tiger le suel petit problème que j'ai rencontré est qu'il ne se connecte plus automatiquement au réseau wifi de ma livebox. Il faut que j'aille le faire via le petit menu airport.
J'ai pourtant bien selectionner  l'option "par défaut se connecter aux réseaux préférés" avec ma livebox en haut de la liste mais quand je reviens dans mon appart avec l'ordi, que je le sort de veille il ne se connecte pas tout seul.
Avez vous une solution?


----------



## Antbc (17 Mai 2005)

J'ai exactement le même prob.... Après un redémarrage ou une sortie de veille, mes ordi (un PowerMac G5 et un ibook), il ne se connecte pas automatiquement à ma borne airport express. Et avec la MàJ 10.4.1 pas de changements. 

Si quelqu'un connait une solution....


----------



## tib51 (17 Mai 2005)

Idem, X.4.1 n'a rien changé... Dommage.
Par contre le menu airport mets BEAUCOUUUUUUUUp plus de temps pour s'ouvrir depuis tiger...


----------



## Antbc (18 Mai 2005)

As-tu fait juste une mise à jour, ou as-tu fait une installation complète ?


----------



## JCR (18 Mai 2005)

Je me suis aperçu que depuis Tiger, les bornes avaient besoin de faire une Mise A Jour.
Passez par "Utilitaire Admin Airport" ,sélectionnez la borne et double-cliquez dessus.
Une petite fenêtre s'ouvre vous demandant de faire la mise à jour.

Bonne journée


----------



## tib51 (18 Mai 2005)

...On n'a jamais dit qu'on avait une borne airport. En ce qui le concerne j'ai une livebox inventel et sous panther, la connexion automatique fonctionnait sans problème. J'ai fais une mise à jour du système, pas une clean install...
Ca serait ca?


----------



## MacSeb (18 Mai 2005)

Non je ne crois pas que cela vienne de cela.

Par contre n'as tu pas récemment crypté ton réseau wi-fi.
Moi ça ne se re-connecte pas automatiquement que j'active le cryptage alors que sans,
j'ai jamais de problème.
Seb


----------



## tib51 (18 Mai 2005)

Le réseau a toujours été crypté, depuis que j'ai la livebox.


----------



## MacMadam (18 Mai 2005)

Bon, je n'ai pas de Livebox, mais je n'ai aucun problème de wi-fi depuis que j'ai installé Tiger. Par contre, j'ai dans mes Préférences "automatique" et non "réseaux préférés". Je ne sais pas si cela peux jouer...


----------



## Antbc (18 Mai 2005)

J'avais à l'origine fait une mise à jour et j'avais ce problème. Ma config : Airport Express + Modem Neufbox, un powermac G5 et un iBook. 

J'ai tout tester : réinitialisation de la borne, mise à jour de la borne, toutes les configurations possible du réseau (automatique, préféré avec comme seul réseau ma borne etc...). Et ce matin je me suis résolu à faire une clear install sur mon ibook : ça n'a rien changé !!!!

Perso, lorsque l'ordinateur se réveille il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas de réseau "fiable" et me propose de me connecter à un réseau ouvert (non sécurisé mais pas à moi). J'ai alors tester toutes les sécurisations différentes (WPA perso, WEP 40, WEP 128) rien ne marche, seul l'absence de sécurité change quelque chose. 

Perso en attendant qu'une mise à jour de quelque chose (Borne, tiger, sécurité ...) change mon problème j'ai retiré la sécurité de mon réseau et je l'ai mis en fermé ce qui oblige toute personne souhaitant se connecter à celui-ci à tapper le nom exacte (j'ai fait exprès de mettre un truc long !!!). 

Si toutefois, vous trouvez une autre solution...


Antoine


----------



## odeckmyn (23 Mai 2005)

J'ai exactement le meme pb avec mon PB12 : si je mets la machine en veille (ferme l'écran), qd je la rouvre, il ne se connecte pas automatiquement au réseau AIRPORT (Routeur Linksys dans mon cas).

Je suis en 10.4.1.

J'ai bien entendu essayer toutes les combinaisons du paramétrage réseau de ma machine (automatiques, préférées, etc...)

Olivier.


----------



## remiP5 (23 Mai 2005)

j'ai exactement le même problème depuis que je suis passé en 10.4.1 et j'ai également vérifié les paramètres mais cela n'a rien changé.


----------



## tib51 (23 Mai 2005)

J'avais déja ce problème en X.4.0... Je suppose qu'il faut attendre X.4.2 maintenant...


----------



## remiP5 (23 Mai 2005)

j'ai à nouveau vérifié les paramètres à savoir se connecter automatiquement à un réseau ouvert puis j'ai redémarré l'ordi et maintenant ça marche sans problèmes!

ce n'est peut ê^tre qu'une coincidence


----------



## nj2000 (6 Juin 2005)

Ca ne vas pas faire avnace le schmilblik, mais j'ai le mm probleme que vous. Je pensais que ca venait de moi etant nouveau "mac user". QQe part, ca me  rassure de ne pas etre le seul. Vivement ume mise a jour.


----------



## nj2000 (9 Juin 2005)

Ne serait-il pas possible de developper un petit script qui connecte automatiquement le reseau WIFI voulu, 10 seconde apres le demarage de la machine (Histoire qu'il est le tps de reperer le reseau) ?

Merci.


----------



## nj2000 (14 Juin 2005)

je relance le sujet pour savoir si qqn a une solution.
Merci


----------



## nj2000 (26 Juin 2005)

Toujours pas de nouvelle version. 
est-ce que qqn q trouve une astuce pour contourner le probleme (script...)


----------



## tib51 (27 Juin 2005)

Et bien moii, c'est la meilleure, cela refonctionne nickel depuis une petite semaine, alors que je n'ai touché à rien du tout. Cela à refonctionné après un changement rapide d'utilisateur, je me suis rendu comte qu'après la sortie de veille, il s'était reconnécté tout seul et depuis, c'est systématique!!!!
C'est à n'y rien comprendre! C'est peut être une nouvelle fonctionalité de Tiger: l'auto réparation!


----------



## nj2000 (29 Juin 2005)

Ton experience est interessante !
Est-ce que d'autres personnes ont eu ce probleme ?


----------

